# Two9tene 2021 Lawn Journal!



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Kicking it off super late team! No words just pics!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

So you disappear for seasons on end come back and forget where the lawn journal section is. SMH

Those stripes look like they are going to be killer this year.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> So you disappear for seasons on end come back and forget where the lawn journal section is. SMH
> 
> Those stripes look like they are going to be killer this year.


Lmao!!! Sure did! It's been a busy off season! But I am here and ready to rock-n-roll!!!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> So you disappear for seasons on end come back and forget where the lawn journal section is. SMH
> 
> Those stripes look like they are going to be killer this year.




We will see if they do brother! We will see!!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Gave her a dose of RGS, Chelated Iron, and another app of 13-13-13:


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Took the HOC down to .259" and Threw down my first app of T-Nex, .25 per 1k. 




Also, found some debris in them dead spots! Sorry forgot to take pics!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

That is really starting to pop.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Gave her a cut! Trying to lay in those horizontal lines this season. The vertices are well established, it's time to change it up for the lawn and my sake! Lol


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

Pictures are worth 1,000 words. I'm digging the new format. Going to switch to this soon.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Cross cut and enjoyed the mow!!!


----------

